# Just ordered a custom skin!



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Woo-hoo... I just ordered a custom skin for my kindle 2! I got my Oberon cover in today & I absolutely love it! I went with the Avenue of Trees in fern & wanted to go with something tree or bird related for my skin & this is what I came up with.










I used some Katie Pertiet digital scrapbooking elements. I love all her designs & it was so hard to decide what to go with, but I knew that I definitely wanted to incorporate the vintage library card in the design.

Now all I need is my kindle! lol! I also want to make a fabric sleeve to fit the covered kindle in & I'll have to get busy with that, so the waiting doesn't drive me crazy!

*edit* The skin in in! I ordered the skin on the 19th & received it on the 24th. Very happy with the quality & turnaround time for custom work. I posted pics towards the bottom of the thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That is simply beautiful, Cagnes!  Thank you soooo much for sharing it!

Betsy


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Betsy! Nobody around here to share my excitement,... I figured you guys on the board would understand.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

It's beautiful! I love birds!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

That is so cool... I love the library card effect!!


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, it's really beautiful! It will look so amazing with your cover. And the included library card is a nice idea, too...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It is beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  And I love the library card idea.  
Awesome.
deb


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks! I can't wait to put the whole ensemble together!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Please post pics of the whole ensemble.
deb


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

That's really fun, I like it!  Gotta show it to us when you get it on the Kindle


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll post pics... of course I'll have to show off my baby all dressed up!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cagnes, I love that skin design.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Very cool skin.  I love it!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful skin. Perfect for the cover.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

That is gorgeous!  I am having trouble deciding on a skin, if that were one of my options it would be a serious contender.  Love it!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

MINImum said:


> That is gorgeous! I am having trouble deciding on a skin, if that were one of my options it would be a serious contender. Love it!


Thanks! I forgot to mention that I ordered from decalgirl.com. Their custom kindle 2 skins are $20, plus $8 priority shipping & they're really easy to do with the template. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Love it


----------



## TimonofAthens (Sep 25, 2009)

How very beautiful!    Makes me feel like I need to get my Kindle a skin.


----------



## DixieChick (Oct 22, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Thanks! I forgot to mention that I ordered from decalgirl.com. Their custom kindle 2 skins are $20, plus $8 priority shipping & they're really easy to do with the template. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


I love your custom skin and would like to make one but I must be blind. I can not find where on the decalgirl.com website you do it. Do you have a link?

Thanks.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

DixieChick said:


> I love your custom skin and would like to make one but I must be blind. I can not find where on the decalgirl.com website you do it. Do you have a link?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks!
If you contact them, they'll send you the template, but I downloaded it from mobileread.com.

On the decalgirl home page there is a "Request Custom Work" link at the bottom left under "More Information". Just click that, make a request & they'll email you with instructions.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I got my skin in today & now my baby is all dressed up! Love the skin, decalgirl did a great job with it, the printing & quality is excellent!


----------



## DixieChick (Oct 22, 2009)

That is just absolutely beautiful.  And thanks for the information.  I guess I was looking for something more obvious like on skinit.com.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow! What a gorgeous skin. Your whole ensemble looks gorgeous.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DixieChick--

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on your first posts! When you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself.

DecalGirl does handle the custom work a bit differently than SkinIt. But if you use the link cagnes mentioned, DecalGirl will send you help!
http://www.decalgirl.com/page.htm?PG=CUSTOMWORK

Betsy


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Dixiechick & luvmy4brats!



DixieChick said:


> That is just absolutely beautiful. And thanks for the information. I guess I was looking for something more obvious like on skinit.com.


 It really was a painless process. I put the request in, they emailed me right away, I emailed them the jpg & placed the order all on Monday. ... received the skin on Saturday. Awesome service!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've gotten so many Decalgirl skins, but have never designed my own (other than asking them to do it n a different color). I wish I were a bit more artisticly inclined.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've gotten so many Decalgirl skins, but have never designed my own (other than asking them to do it n a different color). I wish I were a bit more artisticly inclined.


the next big thing could be in that line, "design your own" type of covers, etc.


----------

